# nexus 7 tab not starting !!



## pawansharma (Feb 23, 2014)

guys
while browsing on my nexus 7 tab, suddenly it turned off and the colourful 4 dots started flying on the centre of the screen.
i turned it off thru the power button and vol down button and turned it on again. this time the tab did not turned on and the four colourful dots again came....and they are still there.
whenever i turn it on...the same dots start flying there..please help !!
thanks.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Tried new battery?


----------



## pawansharma (Feb 23, 2014)

battery is inbuilt.
the screen is on..the default four colourful windows are fyling on the screen..but homescreen not loading ...


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Start here: https://support.google.com/nexus/?hl=en#


----------



## pawansharma (Feb 23, 2014)

there are pre defined issues at google.support
no such issue resolved there 
....still waiting for help !!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Please post a screenshot or camera taken picture.


----------

